# How long must I have ILE in order to file for Citizenship



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am curious as to how long I have to have ILE in order to file to become a citizen in the UK ?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

qman383 said:


> I am curious as to how long I have to have ILE in order to file to become a citizen in the UK ?


In previous posts you have stated you are married to a British citizen. In that case you can apply after living in UK for 3 years. Since you get your ILR after 2 years, you need to live for another year before applying for naturalisation.

The rule is different for those not married to a British national. They have to live in UK for 5 years, and the final 12 months must be on ILR. Since it takes them 5 years to gain ILR, the total period will be 6 years before becoming eligible for naturalisation. While you can apply for naturalisation immediately on gaining ILR status, since there is a minimum residential requirement of 3 years, you do so a year later.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

I don't know what ILE is, if you mean ILR (Indefinite Leave to Remain) it is 5 years.

Keep in mind that it is only one of several requisites that you need to comply with, having been here long enough won't grant you citizenship on its own.


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you Jlms and Joppa for the information. I am actually in the process of applying for my spouse visa from the U.S. and my wife and I have been living together for 8 years and married for almost 5 living outside the UK so I should be granted ILE, and I have taken the knowledge of life test as well. I was to apply last year but my wife lost her job. Does this mean I will be waiting 5 years in order to apply for citizenship ?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

qman383 said:


> Thank you Jlms and Joppa for the information. I am actually in the process of applying for my spouse visa from the U.S. and my wife and I have been living together for 8 years and married for almost 5 living outside the UK so I should be granted ILE, and I have taken the knowledge of life test as well. I was to apply last year but my wife lost her job. Does this mean I will be waiting 5 years in order to apply for citizenship ?


No it's still 3 years. The only fly in the ointment is the expected revised rules on ILE, which are supposed to raise the qualifying period for ILR/ILE to 5 years, including those who have been married 4 years outside of UK. If and when the new rules come in (no details known yet), you will have to live in UK for 5 years before getting ILR and becoming eligible for naturalisation.
So you wouldn't want to delay applying for your spouse visa.


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you again for your wealth of information, they certainly are not making it easy for anyone to be here.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

